# Self-Defence Demonstration



## Emanuelle (Mar 27, 2012)

It's an old video, probably taken sometime in 2008, it has a few SD techniques done out after the other at multiple opponents. It was part of a demonstration at a Sports Club. I wasn't very good at the time either, not that I am now, but I've still improved quite a bit!

The music is really cheesy, I apologize, I thought it was cool at the time. :uhyeah:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 27, 2012)

That looked like a good presentation and clean techniques.  Well done!


----------



## Blindside (Mar 27, 2012)

If I may ask, why all the bouncing?


----------



## Emanuelle (Mar 27, 2012)

> If I may ask, why all the bouncing?



Now that I think about it, I'm not sure actually. I guess I was so used to it from sparring, that it was just carried forward into these techniques. A waste of energy, quite frankly.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 27, 2012)

Emanuelle said:


> Now that I think about it, I'm not sure actually. _*I guess I was so used to it from sparring, that it was just carried forward into these techniques.*_ A waste of energy, quite frankly.


Nice video, nice technique. 
Because that is the way you train, the bouncing is part of you. 
We did this years ago, and the explanation was, if your already moving you just need to accelerate a bit more for attack or defense. (Never get caught standing still). Just a thought................


----------



## Blindside (Mar 27, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Nice video, nice technique.
> Because that is the way you train, the bouncing is part of you.
> We did this years ago, and the explanation was, if your already moving you just need to accelerate a bit more for attack or defense. (Never get caught standing still). Just a thought................



If you are moving up when you need to be going left, you can't move at all.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 28, 2012)

Not too bad. I'm guessing you'd been training for just a couple of years there? One thing I'd like to ask is why you would class those techniques as self defense?


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 28, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Not too bad. I'm guessing you'd been training for just a couple of years there? One thing I'd like to ask is why you would class those techniques as self defense?


It looks a bit more like a Takedown Drill to Me, with some other stuff tacked on.
Which isnt bad.
Just, perhaps mislabeled.


----------

